# Ferret Nation



## losho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello Hello!

So I previously owned a New Zealand that had an entire garden shed all to herself, unfortunately she passed away two years ago. Since she passed away the shed that she lived in has been converted back into a garden shed so it is not an option if I get another rabbit. I'm thinking of getting a Holland Lop and I know they're significantly smaller than my 15 lbs+ New Zealand was and so I was wondering if a one story ferret nation cage would be big enough? I feel like it would be far too small especially since my last rabbit had so much space! I was thinking that i could possibly convert the bottom storage shelf into another level and attaching a run? I know this cage isn't ideal but I already own it and was hoping I could get more use out of it. The cage is 36"x25" plus a shelf but is this still too small?


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

I do not think that a 1 story ferrit nation cage would be big enough for a rabbit. If it was a 2 story one I think that it would be fine. If you attach a run to the cage I think that it would be big enough. Another option is to just use an x-pen as the cage and then give free run time. Yet another option is to build a NIC cage (also known as a C&C cage). Those are great and a lot of people on here use them.


----------



## losho (Jan 9, 2013)

I was thinking about the possibility of a C&C cage since I had one as a second cage for my previous rabbit. I really liked it so that is certainly an option. I was considering the ferret nation simply because I already have it and it's not in use. I have considered selling it but I wouldn't get nearly as much as I paid for it. I'm planning to give plenty of free run time. Pretty much whenever I'm home to supervise. I know that the ferret nation alone is too small but with some sort of extension.... I'm going to have to go on a hunt for the NIC panels :3


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

best deal on grids for the cages: http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1 (I recommend ordering online to get the sale price/doing site-to-store to avoid the outrageous shipping charges)

you could do a basic 2Wx4Lx2H condo with a partial second level with two boxes of the grids (they come 23/box from sears).


----------



## losho (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmm right now I'm thinking a NIC would be my best bet although ideally I would like to be able to use the ferret nation simply because I have it... I think it would be alright with an xpen but I like the NIC style better I'll sort something out. Thank you for the link to the cubes


----------



## MiserySmith (Jan 10, 2013)

For the first week we had my rabbit he lived in a single critter nation because we were still building his C&C cage and we attached a NIC grid pen around the front of it, including blocking off underneath(as we actually stored stuff there) and he was fine. If you had a very small breed who had a pen attached I think it'd be fine as long as you also use the level in it. It's around the same size as a lot of the dog crates people use.


----------



## losho (Jan 10, 2013)

That exactly what I'm thinking. Right now I'm considering a holland lop which will grow to be about 3lbs according to the breeder. So I think the cage could be big enough with an xpen attached. I can always try the set up then change it after


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 10, 2013)

Whatever you decide please post pictures


----------



## losho (Jan 12, 2013)

OHMYGOSH were picking him up tomorrow! I'm so excited!!!!!!! I'll be sure to post pics of the complete setup tomorrow. I did use the ferret nation after all with an xpen attached. I'll see how this goes and if need be I can always switch to a NIC  I haven't picked a name put for him yet so we'll see. (Hopefully the image attached properly *crosses fingers*)


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my he is such a sweetie! I want him! :'( I shall pretend with your pictures lol


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 12, 2013)

I wanted to add that cage size isn't terribly important if you have a free roaming house bunny!


----------



## losho (Jan 12, 2013)

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Ziggy is here!!!! We ended up attaching a dog crate to the ferret nation. So I think he's got plenty of room now! He's so friendly and fearless!


----------



## losho (Jan 12, 2013)

Just the ferret nation side.


----------



## losho (Jan 12, 2013)

Dog crate side. Sighhhh I think I'm in love with that face.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like a GREAT setup  How does he get from the dog crate to the ferret nation cage? Is there a door between the 2 that can not see? Again looks GREAT and like PLENTY of room. He is soo tiny  I also like the name Ziggy


----------



## losho (Jan 12, 2013)

There's a hole that connects the two together, where the peice of cardboard kinda sticks out in the dog crate  I think this setup should work well and if not I can always change it. I can't get over how tiny he is! Especially in comparison to my last bunny! Ahhh he's way too cute!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 13, 2013)

That setup looks fine for a little bunny to me, especially if he's getting plenty of time out to run around. 

Where did you get that litterbox? I've never seen one like that.


----------

